# FreeBSD and new version ORACLE RDBMS



## naimson (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello. I have a Oracle 11g with a huge amount of data, which running on another gnu/linux machine. But I need an oracle libs/client/or something which give me a opportunity to work with oracle database. For example do requests/inserts and etc.

Could you give me a tutorial or general steps to how install *modern* oracle client soft/lib in FreeBSD 9?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2012)

Handbook: 11.6 Installing OracleÂ®


----------



## naimson (Sep 25, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Handbook: 11.6 Installing OracleÂ®



But there is wrote for


> This document describes the process of installing OracleÂ® 8.0.5 and Oracle 8.0.5.1 Enterprise Edition for Linux onto a FreeBSD machine.



But I need the more modern versions


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2012)

I doubt installing them would be any different.


----------



## naimson (Sep 25, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I doubt installing them would be any different.



I am going to do it anyway , but also looking for some more modern .
P.S Proprietary software is more painful that you think


----------



## c_stjago (Sep 26, 2012)

Skip the Oracle client download if you do not need any of its apps (sqlplus/sqlldr etc.) or don't require any of them for batch scripting and such. Use SQL Developer instead. That seems perfectly suitable for what you describe in your post (select, inserts+updates) and also only requires a Java virtual machine to be installed (so no changes to base OS). You can even download it with JVM bundled.


----------



## naimson (Sep 26, 2012)

c_stjago said:
			
		

> Skip the Oracle client download if you do not need any of its apps (sqlplus/sqlldr etc.) or don't require any of them for batch scripting and such. Use SQL Developer instead. That seems perfectly suitable for what you describe in your post (select, inserts+updates) and also only requires a Java virtual machine to be installed (so no changes to base OS). You can even download it with JVM bundled.



Ok .
0.Do you mean under sql developer this ( http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/developer-tools/sql-developer/downloads/index.html ) ? 
1.Is this sql developer give me a opportunity for making sql request via perl or python ?


----------



## c_stjago (Sep 27, 2012)

0. Correct.
1. You stated in your original post you were looking for a database client to perform queries and do dml. If you wish to program, you'll need libraries and drivers. I am not familiar with perl or python but just as Java has jdbc drivers, both languages should. If not, you will have to install the Oracle client utilities. In which case, you're on your own since Oracle does not support FreeBSD.


----------



## SR_Ind (Oct 2, 2012)

naimson,

I think JDBC drivers will work just fine.

Do perl or python call JDBC driver or do they call the OCI driver?

If OCI driver is required then you need the standard Oracle client software. There is no FreeBSD package from Oracle. So install the Linux emulation layer first and then install the Oracle RPMs.


----------

